# Home Made Cage [FINISHED!!!] [PIC HEAVY]



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

ok, this cage took too long!
Before making your own cage, make sure you have all the tools you need! 
I had too buy a new closet full of tools to make this happen. 8)

So, now that I have it all made, I get to do the fun stuff, DECORATE it! 
I need ideas though, lol. I was thinking of having the way bottom shelf be for potty break, food, water, a rock or something to climb, and an area I can switch in for a grass dig in garden or a place for a pea fishing or watever I can put in there to take in and out and change, like just for fun things that can get messy.

The middle was going to be there sleepy area, but you cant control where they sleep. Just more along the lines or a box to hide in, two hammocks, a hanging tube maybe, maybe a hanging cube thing??

And the top to be the play area. I have an idea for some ropes they can climb, blocks, hammocks maybe, a large branch, a long tube to run in.. anything else?

Also whats a good thing to use for them to get up to each new shelf? I was thinking a ladder? Or a rock, or maybe a branch? Whats best?


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Hippy said:


> I was thinking of having the way bottom shelf be for potty break, food, water, a rock or something to climb, and an area I can switch in for a grass dig in garden or a place for a pea fishing or whatever I can put in there to take in and out and change, like just for fun things that can get messy.
> 
> The middle was going to be there sleepy area, but you cant control where they sleep. Just more along the lines or a box to hide in, two hammocks, a hanging tube maybe, maybe a hanging cube thing??


As far as all of this goes, I'd say put a little of each in each level.




Hippy said:


> Also whats a good thing to use for them to get up to each new shelf? I was thinking a ladder? Or a rock, or maybe a branch? Whats best?


Use them all! Make it vary and keep them interested. Be sure to bake or freeze any item you get from outdoors before putting it in your rat's cage.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

WOW. I think that's one of the nicest grottos I've ever laid my eyes on! What's the back made up of? It's VERY nice. I love the handle! I love the shelf on top!

I'd suggest some big branches to climb up on one level, a ladder or two for others... It's pretty flexible otherwise, the way you've done it.

 Do you have hooks screwed into the bottom of the shelves? Or did you have a different idea for hanging stuff?

Seriously, nice job! I'm jealous. I would love to try a grotto, but it wouldn't look so nice.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

thats a great grotto cage. it wont matter where you want your ratties to sleep, they'll park their fuzzy little butts wherever they want... just like mine do, lol!!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

If you want it to last: I would suggest coating the wood with kid safe paint as wood absorbs urine like crazy.

I like using ladders personally. Great work there!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

> Do you have hooks screwed into the bottom of the shelves? Or did you have a different idea for hanging stuff?


I have bought hangers to keep the ladder up near the hole and for hammocks and whatever else needs to be hanged. :] I just need to find/make/buy things to hang now!



> Use them all! Make it vary and keep them interested. Be sure to bake or freeze any item you get from outdoors before putting it in your rat's cage.


Oh goodness, I just thought a good soap scrub would work, thank you for telling me this! I was planning on buying rocks or limbs/branches from a pet store though, but thank you!



> What's the back made up of?


plexiglass. I had troubles with it connecting to the back or how I would get it to stay and because I bought thin glass, every time I tried hammering a nail or screw, the plexi would crack, so I ended up getting pins and pinning them around the edge and then gluing the glass to the back of the bars that was supposed to be used as a background for the books. 


Thanks everyone for the lovely love comments, I just wanna make it as fun in there as possibly now, like, I was bright colors to match my room, bright pinks, blues, greens, oranges, and just fun fun!!


----------



## silverynitrate (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow, thats really nice!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

ooh, that's very classy looking! but i agree with poppyseed on giving it a few thick coats of child-safe paint to keep urine from being absorbed by it and then you won't want to keep it for more than a month!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I know! Eeee, child safe paint, like do they have that in clear or something? And I don't understand what you mean by child proof paint. Like water colors you get for school? Lol, there are lots of child safe paints out there.


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

No, like a paint that doesn't have like any harmful chemicals, like if kids were to chew on it they wouldn't get killed. So if your rats chewed on it and ingested any they wont get killed. Do you have any plans you could share I would like to build something like this!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Plans like what I thought of while making this or future rat cage plans or what I did to make it?


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

The one you made.


----------



## Chthonicfox (Jul 20, 2007)

Gorgeous cage!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Hippy said:


> Plans like what I thought of while making this or future rat cage plans or what I did to make it?


Well I pretty much spent two weeks looking for a book shelf or a cabinet, I got one for 20$ at a thrift store, but it didn't have a back. I suggest looking for one that does, takes less time and it much easier to work around with and attach things from the back. 

Anyway, I had to get plexi glass to use as a back, I suggest again to get thick plexi glass. Mine was so thin drilling and hammering nails would break it, so I had to blue it to the back panels then I got two planks and nailed them in the sides where there was wood to keep it up and to support it as a back wall.

I then used the rest of the plexi glass and cut 7" x 11" sheets that would fit snug into side windows that the shelf had and bought long wood strips that have a ridge so I glues one edge to the glass and the other to the side of the window, another way to keep the windows strong so the rats couldn't break through. 

Then planks to make a door, real simple, just make sure to get your measurements right and get corner supports if your not going to cut the frame at angles, I didn't, just made a box look. Screwed them on with hinges and then, well [before screwing them on, I stapled the wire mesh to the frame] and then screwed in the handle, and the latches, to keep the doors shut.

It was a lot of work, and mainly cost a lot because I didn't have most the tools I needed, screws, electric screw driver, hinges, handle, ect ect. I probably could have bought a FN for the amount I payed to make this, but its more satisfying that I made it.

Oh and the bottom tile looking stuff, is vinal tile, or something like that. Looks like tile, cut the measurements I needed and pealed and stuck it to the flooring.

I guess now Im going to have to paint the inside wood that isn't covered so I guess it isn't done. Tomorrow after work Ill have to take a trip to find some child safe paint, and then head to petco to buy some toys, ramps, ect and hopefully be able to get them in by tomorrow or Tuesday. Im so ready for it! The metal wheel in the cage they have now is driving me insane!


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

Doesnt sound TO hard! I will look into this as an option instead. Allot cheaper than a 100 dollar cage. But I think im going to get a cage instead of the 4-5 Aquariums I used to have that I lost to a fire.

cant wait to see how it looks painted!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I may just use toxic free concealer. 
And yes, a home built cage is not only satisfying that you made it yourself, but its WAY better then an aquarium that can collect bacteria and make your ratties sick but you decorate it and they can climb more. :]

Good luck!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh Im not pleased with this cage.
Its nice and clean looking but it looks plain with what I have in it and the girls, as small as they are, I feel like 12" width of the shelves isn't wide enough for them. I spent a good amount of money on this, and it doesn't seem all too fun for them, in my opinion.

Any suggestions?
How do I tell my mom I don't like the 200$+ cage I made and ask for some wire mesh so I can make a new one? Oh ****. :[


----------

